# incluir firmware al kernel

## Luciernaga

Saludos:

Hoy voy a plantear un supuesto, o quizás una realidad, para muchos usuarios.

Veamos:

Al compilar el núcleo cada vez es más complicado tener que incluir firmware en él...

Supuesto A (Procesador Ryzen 7 2700X):

Device Drivers > Generic Driver Options > ( ) Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary

En este caso es pertinente incluir entreparéntesis amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam17h.bin para solventar problemas de virus.

Supuesto B (Interfaz inalámbrica PCIe Intel® Wireless-AC 8260 doble banda)

Device Drivers > Generic Driver Options > ( ) Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary

Según dice la wiki es pertinente incluir entreparéntesis iwlwifi-xxxx.ucode (sustituir xxxx por el código apropiado) para cargar el controlador.

Supuesto C (Gráfica AMD Radeon R7 250X - SI CAPE VERDE HD7770)

Device Drivers > Generic Driver Options > ( ) Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary

Según la wiki es pertinente incluir entreparéntesis amdgpu/<YOUR-MODEL>.bin (sustituir YOUR-MODEL por el código apropiado) para cargar el controlador.

En mi caso se dan los tres supuestos en una máquina y ... ahí va pregunta del millón.

¿Es posible incluir los tres códigos del firmware en la misma línea?

Si es afirmativo ¿cómo?, y el núcleo lo admitiría....

Espero que alguien me pueda desfacer este entuerto. Un millón de gracias por vuestras respuestas.

----------

## MrBrutico

Si es posible yo lo uso dos el 

 amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam17h.bin y el ctefx.bin dejas un espacio entre cada uno

https://i.imgur.com/pHl0qFR.png

----------

## Luciernaga

Si bien es posible incluir en la línea ( ) Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary entreparéntesis los dos o tres controladores (firmware) pertinentes a cada dispositivo, en mi caso, ..... falló

En el Supuesto A .... funciona (como debe ser) únicamente.

En el Supuesto B .... si bien se admite el controlador (firmware) en el arranque solicita unas reglas que no he sido capaz de encontrar info sobre el caso ni qué reglas son las admisibles ... ?????

En el Supuesto B .... tengo entendido que el controlador AMDGPU, aún en desarrollo, encontró incompatibilidades para su correcto funcionamiento. Sin embargo, funcionó correctamente con el controlador radeon.

En consecuencia para tener la máquina en situación estable de funcionamiento fue necesario cambiar de dispositivos.

Lamentable. Saludetes   :Confused: 

----------

